# Workhorse Products Offers New Plug N Go Express



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Specifically designed to work with the Freedom Express automatic press, the new Plug-N-Go Express flash cure has a curing area of 15 by 16 inches. Offered by Workhorse Products, this new unit is plugged into the print head and controlled by a master control panel that can operate multiple flash cure units. 

What is unique about the Plug-N-Go Express is the press automatically senses it and shuts off the print head. The operator does not need to tell the machine that a flash is on the print head. This avoids the risk of an operator forgetting to turn off a print head and having the flash damaged when the print head indexes. 

Plug-N-Go Express uses short-wave quartz technology for rapid flash times. It also has a combination quartz-air system that eliminates the need for a cool-down station. 

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

